# Campy Mirage, but not black- what year?



## wfoerk (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi all, 
I wonder if you can help me figure out the approximate year of the Campy components on my wife's old bike. All but the front derailleur is Mirage, but it's not the black version. All of the components are natural finish, and the brake levers and hubs have very nice impressed logos. It all looks much nicer than most of the stuff you see these days. Any info would be appreciated!


----------



## repartocorse40 (Feb 23, 2009)

pics....


----------



## wfoerk (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## wfoerk (Dec 14, 2009)

Nobody has any idea? I don't need an exact year; I'm just curious about a ballpark figure. Let's put it another way: it's pre-Mirage in black, so does anyone know when Campy went to black on the Mirage line?


----------



## ericjacobsen3 (Apr 27, 2007)

I figure about 96 or 97, given it is 8 spd, your levers I think have the pointy hoods but I think the slightly rounded corners (much more ergo) that came out on '96 Record and perhaps lower models.

I have the same polished Mirage crank but not the rest of that group. Crank looks beautiful on the front but pretty much raw forging on the back.

I agree, pretty good looking given it still had to be still close to the bottom end of the line. I think Avanti was the bottom at that time.


----------



## wfoerk (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for the info!:thumbsup:


----------



## J24 (Oct 8, 2003)

Since its 8 spd I would say no later 1997 or 98 since Mirage went to 9 speed in 98 or 99 

I still use my 97 Mirage crank set and frt der on 1 bike I have with Chorus 10 . Have the Mirage shifters, rear der. and other parts with low mileage, if anyone needs 8 spd stuff.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I have the same alloy Mirage chainset & brakes on my Colnago altain, rest of groupset it Ultegra 9 speed - have managed to put together a new Centaur alloy 10 speed (old ergo shape) but with alloy chorus chainset as I wanted all alloy and no carbon on this bike so will change the set come sprint.


----------



## disgruntledseacucumber (May 12, 2011)

I have an 8 speed '99 Bianchi Eros with a mirage setup...components look pretty similar.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

Those were the good old days when Campy maintained quality all through their product line. Those levers are beautiful, compared to the black plastic I see today.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

chas0039 said:


> Those were the good old days when Campy maintained quality all through their product line. Those levers are beautiful, compared to the black plastic I see today.


Hoods were uncomfortable as hell though.


----------

